# Old School Slot car Newsletters



## jimg1133 (Mar 8, 2010)

Guys, I'm a first time poster here. Been reading the board off and on for a couple of years. I have my original MM set from the 60's (no box) and a number of additional cars that I have picked up along the way. Some are cut, some are fresh. Here is my question for the group. I found a box in my attic of some old slot car newsletters from before everyone went to on line publications. Back in the 90's there were a number of nice HO slotcar newsletters around. Once I found out about them Bob Beers was no longer printing his. I did subscribe to Lots of Slots and HOUSA and these were in the box. Does anyone have any copies of the old Lots of Slots newsletter? I would like to read some of the ones that I don't have and would be glad to make copies of mine to swap for copies of others. I used to really enjoy reading these when they would come in the mail. My wife and son thought I was crazy and they were likely correct. Let me know if you have any or even remember any others that I can search for. Thanks. Jim


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have the newsletters of Bob & Rick(HO-USA). Wizzard & Scale Auto
also published a few magazines for HO slots. The '60's magazines of
Car Model, Model Car & Track, Model Car Science and others had good
HO info.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jim,
Most important, Welcome to Hobby Talk, plenty of info here too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimg1133 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Old School Slot Car Newsletters*

I used to have a few of the Scale Auto magazines but those didn't make it into the box.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Don't forget about HOsers!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

These are the issues I have(well, the ones I have found)

LOTS OF SLOTS:
Jan.'94 (Volume 1, Number 1)
Feb. '94-Dec. '94
Jan. '95-Dec. '95
Jan. '96-Feb. '96

HO/USA (Quarterly, the issue months change slightly over the years)
Aug. '94, Nov. '94
Feb., May, Aug., Nov. '95
Feb., May, Aug., Nov. '96
Feb., May, Sept., Nov. '97
Feb., May, Sept., Dec. '98

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just found my copies of the Feb. '99 and the Summer '99 issues of HO-USA.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I plan on adding to this, but here's a start on reference materials on old slot car flyers and newsletters.

Slot car organizations

-Paul


----------



## jimg1133 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is what I have:
Lots of Slots - 
March - Dec 1996 
Jan - 1997
HO - USA - 
96 - Feb, May, Aug, Nov
97 - Feb, May, Sept, Nov
98 - Feb, May, Sept
99 - Feb, Summer, Fall
2000 - Winter


----------



## jimg1133 (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are great flyers. Never heard of Buzz O Rama. Great stuff, I need to dig some more in the attic.


----------

